# New to the board



## Congress (Apr 9, 2019)

Hi All,

My name is Sharon. I am in the lovely state of Colorado. My husband and I have been married less than a year. We are generally happy, but there has been some bumps in the road. So, rather than chew his ear off with every disappointment that cross my path, I thought I could chat with all of you.:grin2:

Another reason why I am here, is because I pretty much lost every friend I thought I had when we tied the knot. I was shell shocked at the way my supposed "friends" and "loved ones treated me." Now, I've recovered, and I am a 50 year old woman trying to find genuine friendship.:nerd:


My idea about live is to live it to its fullest!!!:smile2:


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Welcome to the board!!! Sorry to hear about the loss of your friends. Do they not like your new husband or do they assume you don't have time for them anymore??? Strange.


----------



## Congress (Apr 9, 2019)

Hi notmyjamie,


It wasn't him, it was pretty much the situation. I had a few people in life that I thought were true blue friends. All of them in the hunt for that one true love. Just before my wedding I had disappointment after disappointment. I can honestly say these people were envious or down right jealous that I found my hubbie. It totally broke my heart.

Now I am moving on...hubbie and all.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Congress said:


> Hi notmyjamie,
> 
> 
> It wasn't him, it was pretty much the situation. I had a few people in life that I thought were true blue friends. All of them in the hunt for that one true love. Just before my wedding I had disappointment after disappointment. I can honestly say these people were envious or down right jealous that I found my hubbie. It totally broke my heart.
> ...


Sorry but it sounds like your former friends were just a facade.

It's good you are moving on. It's obvious you weren't a priority so in realty you lost nothing but gained the space and time to put it to better use.


----------

